

Trends to watch in 2013 - sk2code
http://radar.oreilly.com/2012/12/14-trends-for-2013.html

======
jeffehobbs
These trends are so broad and vague as to be basically meaningless.

~~~
d--b
More interesting than to read about big data, the cloud and the slower pace of
investment, though...

~~~
frozenport
Not for me, I came here to read about big data, the cloud, and investment.
Sometimes C++.

This article is Yahoo news worthy. But what amuses me is that people will up
vote everything these days.

------
bentlegen
"Trends that already happened in 2012 and might continue through 2013"

------
turingbook
Too much government stuff.

------
D_Alex
I hope he is right about "health data commons".

Medical research can be greatly accelerated with access to the masses of data
which have already been collected on people's medical histories, their
response to treatments etc.

------
unemployed
Please keep using pdf.

